# Truck Campers



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Was wondering if anybody had any thoughts on them,was thinking it would be easier towing small boat vs. tag towing with TT,any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

I have been looking myself. Depends how many are camping and what luxuries you need. Check out this website. http://www.wanderthewest.com/forum/ Lots of info on truck campers there. I am looking for the low profile pop up campers and not many to be found in Texas. I am in no hurry but it is on my list.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am wondering how difficult it is to launch and retrieve a boat with a truck camper.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a Aspen Lite 904 Truck Camper that I love. You can go anywhere and take your home along with you. Just in small amounts. Mine has a full bath with dry shower, sink, and cabinets for towels in the bathroom. It has a queen bed over the cab of the truck, full bed in dining area and a single bed above the full bed . But the single bed area is a cabinet also for groceries. It has a 3 burner stove, refrigerator, and double sink. You can tow behind it with no problem and launch a boat no problem. I use mine for hunting, fishing, motorcycle touring with my wife and 20 year old daughter. Tight at times but not hard to do. I haul a 22 foot inboard ski boat with my truck with camper on and haul a 20 foot cargo trailer with my motorcycles or my utv in it all the time. Best thing is if you are wanting to go to the casino or a overnite trip forget the hotel just put it on the truck and go!!!!!!! Mine has electric jacks and it goes on and off in 5 minutes. Go for it you wont regret it. In the 2 cool for sale ads in july or august there was a Palamento cabover that fit a 1/2 ton pickup for 4900.00. Good price


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

We are Trailriders, Fisherpeople and plain old Rubber Tramps, not in that order. We started with a Coachman Cabover 9.5 feet on an F-250. Went to a Lance 9.5 feet on the same. Had an extended solid bar hitch to tow the 2 horse stock trailer and the boat. Never, Never launch a boat with a cabover on. You will not be able to see what you are doing. If the ramp is slippery or has some algae on it you do not want to find out with the Cabover on your truck. I always unhitched the boat, lifted the Cabover, rehitched the boat and launched the boat. No problemmas ever!. Several things: you will need air shocks on the back. You will need a minimum F-250 Long Bed (they make fewer short bed campers). Campers for F-150s are stripped down bare minimums or are super lites. You will need better shocks in the front. You will need wider tires. You will need tie down connectors installed on the bed and front cabover stabilizers installed on the front of truck cab. All of this is recommended on the Lance Website. It will make your camper more stable. I enjoyed the Cabover, but I like the 5th Wheel better. WE DO NOT TRIPLE PULL. Too dangerous. We bought a Tacoma for the boat. Way safer!


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info i`ve got a short bed 3/4 ton and only 2 of us using it.The only must haves a/c,toilet shower it just seems cost per square foot is crazy looked at Lance and they are 23-35k i guess i am just a tight *****.Again thanks for yalls input.


----------

